# YAD BUFFALO SPIN Carbon Composite Ruten ab unter 20 Euro!



## FISHERS PARADISE (20. April 2009)

YAD BUFFALO SPIN Carbon Composite Ruten ab unter 20 Euro!
Angriff!
Wir haben den Preis im Sonderangebot gesenkt!
BSP: *YAD BUFFALO SPIN *             Länge 2,70 m Wurfgewicht 30 - 60 g *statt 23,99 EURO FÜR NUR 18,99 EURO!*
Also: Zugreifen, denn was weg ist, ist weg!
Zum Produkt: Klick auf das Bild!




PETRI HEIL!
www.fishers-paradise.de


----------

